# How Much Should You Spend on a Snowboard?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

hi im debating weather to buy new or used snow board


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowmonkey have you made up your mind yet? You can get some really good prices on used boards via e-bay, often they come with bindings. I'd still spring for brand new boots though, just because boots get funky & smelly and you really want to have a good pair of your own. Feel free to PM me if you have a question about a board or package that you see online somewhere.


----------

